# Ceiling Fan Fell Down!! Common??



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

What do you mean joint?

I have seen them close to falling by being installed in a non ceiling fan box.

Should be moved to the electrical section.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

A while back here on the forum someone posted pictures of a fan that fell while it was running. Somehow the connection point for the shaft to the mounting plate failed and allowed the fan to fall twisting the wires all up.
I have seen poor installations come loose .and have repaired more than my share of bad installs but never saw one come down


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Happens all the time.
Someone removes a ceiling light and thinks they can now hang a 25 lb. fan fron the same box, not going to happen.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

where did it let go? can you post pics?
If it ripped tout of the box is common with using the wronge mounting.
But it sounds like the fan itself came apart?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Happens all the time.
> Someone removes a ceiling light and thinks they can now hang a 25 lb. fan fron the same box, not going to happen.


exactly. hacks everywhere. many times, even very dangerous.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Got to say I've never heard of this one. Doesn't surprise me though.


----------



## EnriqueIL (Dec 5, 2012)

I have faced this type of situation near about one year ago due to loose installation. Luckily no one was near under the fan.


----------



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

But I studied the code before and it does not say you need a ceiling box to use with a fan. Maybe this kind of thing are not part of the code more like common sense.

Previously I had a brown builder plastic box with 2 side nails holding a fan.. it held though but was not ideal..


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

DIYGST said:


> But I studied the code before and it does not say you need a ceiling box to use with a fan. Maybe this kind of thing are not part of the code more like common sense.


But it _IS _part of the code: see NEC 314.27.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Happens all the time.
> Someone removes a ceiling light and thinks they can now hang a 25 lb. fan fron the same box, not going to happen.


Yeah, they hang ceiling fans from regular boxes all the time. But actual failures are relatively rare. That's because stuff is mostly overengineered. Hell, a ceiling fan will hang by the wires alone if you put on the wire nuts correctly.


----------



## Bruntson (Dec 1, 2012)

*ceiling fan failure*

I have seen many ceiling fans come loose/fall due to improper installation, poor quality fan parts, and even abuse by a tenant.

Since you have 2 outside fans and one failed at the joint, I would inspect that 2nd fan to ensure its joint is in good shape and not about to fail. Such an inspection might answer your question.


----------



## jacques1 (May 24, 2013)

It's a common matter seen so many times when ceiling fan fall down but luckily i don't heard that anyone suffered from the same.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

tylernt said:


> But it _IS _part of the code: see NEC 314.27.


And there is even a 70 pound limit with the rated boxes. :thumbsup:


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I can tell from this post who on here has lived over in Asia. Over there ceiling fans look like they are seconds from shooting across the room. Held in place by a thread. After a few years I have never seen one fall out. One room I rented the outlet, phone jack, tv mount, towel racks, light switch fell out of the wall. That ceiling fan never came loose.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

[QUOTE=mj12;1186987]I can tell from this post who on here has lived over in Asia. Over there ceiling fans look like they are seconds from shooting across the room. Held in place by a thread. After a few years I have never seen one fall out. One room I rented the outlet, phone jack, tv mount, towel racks, light switch fell out of the wall. That ceiling fan never came loose.[/QUOTE]

No you can't.  What a thing to say


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I stand corrected, apparently they do fall down. http://www.indianexpress.com/news/f...ceiling-fan-falls-in-wadala-classroom/855195/


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

This fan fell back in December so I am thinking maybe its in the trash by now.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Have heard of it happening, Have never seen it happen.


----------

